# VRS or Stromung



## se-r girl (Oct 16, 2002)

I was set on getting a Stromung catback for my 02 SE-R but now I am torn between Stromung and VRS...Help


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

No need to be torn, buy the stromung!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Stromung vote here.


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

I've heard good things about both, but due to the price differences, I'm going with the VRS when the funds become available.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

It seems you have an SE-R with the QR25 so what I am about to say probably will not apply to you, but it does apply to XE, GXE, and SE owners.

The one thing about stromung is that they give you 2.25" dia. piping. This is alright for cars with higher CC engines such as the QR25DE, but for us people with smaller engines (2.0, 1.8) this could be an issue.

Mike K. worte an article in NPM about the correct size piping for the size of you engine (Found Here). He states that for engines sizes 1500cc-2000cc you should use 2" DIA. piping.

Just something to keep in mind when buying your catback exhaust.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

What about if you have a fully bolt on SR20 like me?


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *What about if you have a fully bolt on SR20 like me?  *


*Shrugs*...Got me on that one. In that case I would think you would not want to go any bigger or smaller then the smallest DIA. pipe your headers have, since your exhaust will only flow as good as the narrowest part.

That's just a educated guess though.

Got cams Marvin?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

cburwell said:


> *Got cams Marvin? *


Nope, that's my next step for power before the entire "saving up for turbo" funds kick in.


----------

